# Prediction for the Rockets in December



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sat 01 @ Sacramento W
Wed 05 vs Memphis W 
Fri 07 @ New Jersey W
Sun 09 @ Toronto W
Mon 10 @ Philadelphia W
Wed 12 vs Detroit W
Sat 15 vs Dallas W
Wed 19 vs Orlando L
Thu 20 @ Denver W
Sat 22 @ Chicago W
Sun 23 @ Detroit W
Fri 28 @ Memphis L
Sat 29 vs Toronto W
Mon 31 vs Golden State W

My prediction 12-2


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

12-2?! Aren't you a bit over optimistic?

Loss against Toronto, at least one of them. Those guys know their ball. Win against Dallas?! Uhm, 50-50 chance, and I put it as a loss. Golden State, loss.

Something like 10-4 for me.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Sat 01 @ Sacramento W
Wed 05 vs Memphis W 
Fri 07 @ New Jersey W
Sun 09 @ Toronto W
Mon 10 @ Philadelphia W
Wed 12 vs Detroit W
Sat 15 vs Dallas W
Wed 19 vs Orlando L
Thu 20 @ Denver L
Sat 22 @ Chicago W
Sun 23 @ Detroit L
Fri 28 @ Memphis W
Sat 29 vs Toronto L
Mon 31 vs Golden State W

My prediction 10-4

Does anyone know how hard it is to get tickets to a Memphis game? I am considering driving down for the game on the 28th.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

If we're ever going to reel off a 14-game winning streak, this is it. Seriously, it doesn't get much easier than this. The only really good teams here are Dallas and Orlando. The game in Detroit that's the second half of a back-to-back also looks tough, and is the one we're most likely to lose IMO.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

YEahhhhh I don't think 12-2 is gonna happen. Here's hoping though


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Sat 01 @ Sacramento W
Wed 05 vs Memphis W 
Fri 07 @ New Jersey W
Sun 09 @ Toronto L
Mon 10 @ Philadelphia W
Wed 12 vs Detroit W
Sat 15 vs Dallas W
Wed 19 vs Orlando W
Thu 20 @ Denver L
Sat 22 @ Chicago W
Sun 23 @ Detroit L
Fri 28 @ Memphis W
Sat 29 vs Toronto W
Mon 31 vs Golden State W

11-3


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What are all these predict the [insert team) in (insert month) on bbf.com? 

Anyway, here's mine for the Rockets. BTW, I will lock this thread and sticky it once we start playing tonight's game. Just be fair to the predictions made by people. You will get the honorary title if you win. 


```
Sat 01 @ Sacramento W
Wed 05 vs Memphis W
Fri 07 @ New Jersey W
Sun 09 @ Toronto W
Mon 10 @ Philadelphia W
Wed 12 vs Detroit W
Sat 15 vs Dallas L
Wed 19 vs Orlando W
Thu 20 @ Denver W
Sat 22 @ Chicago W
Sun 23 @ Detroit L
Fri 28 @ Memphis L
Sat 29 vs Toronto W
Mon 31 vs Golden State W

11-3
```


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

lol, reopened this.

It looks like everybody failed miserably.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn 6Ws 8Ls.
I wasnt even close...............
Congrats HayesFan & edyzbasketball for getting the closest to the record. Not sure you guys are close enough to brag about it though. But hey I would


----------

